# My 2005 GTO 6.0 Engine BLEW UP



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

It had a Supercharger and a Cam and a bunch of odds and ends.
How it happened is not the issue at hand. My issue is..I can not find a crate/stock LS2 for less than 4500.00 and it will be even more with install.

BUT

In Phoenix, there is a huge lot of LS6 Engines for 2500.00.
What is the, if any, difficulty or trouble I will run into with buying an LS6.

I am sure we can come up with every reason as to comment "dude, why r u getting an ls6"

Fact is, if I AM most likely gonna blow another motor cuz I drive the car like crazy... Why NOT?

So, can anyone list me the complications I may have with taking out the LS2 and putting in the LS6?


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not have a speed shop rebuild your motor? 
A professional can build it stronger, and quite possibly get more HP.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Go the extra mile and get an LS7. Seriously.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Stick with an LS2 or an Iron 6.0 block. Blew it up like how, rod throu the side of the block? It might be possable to rebuild the stock block.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

In other words you drove the piss out of it, And now you don't have the money to replace it, So you want to do it as cheap as possible, In the end it will probably cost you more money to do the swap than it would to replace it with the LS2, Whatever you decide to do it won't be cheap, And I'm sure you will continue to abuse it again, You want to play you gotta pay.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I have no problem waiting a little longer and saving up and doing something a bit more beefy.

I had also thought to get an Iron Block but then I had so many options I just didn't know what to do.

Yeah it was a rod out the oil pan.
Which sort of confuses me because on a Thursday, I drove it 15 mins to get food and then back home. Friday morning I turned it on and it went clunk clunk boom and the rod flew out.


Well, I will look into an Iron LS2, Rebuild what I have beefier, or LS7.

It is not so much that money is a problem, its just I am thinking I most likely will go through another motor.. Do I want to keep paying for 7000 dollar motors.. Or if by doing a better motor will it last longer.
Anyway, thank you for the info


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you re-build it correctly, you won't pop a motor. There are plenty of higt HP LS motors out there that only see track time. If the block isn't saveable, I wouldn't def look into an iron block. More weight but a hell of alot more dorible.

Might wanan check ls1tech.com also for alot of good info there as well.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> Well, I have no problem waiting a little longer and saving up and doing something a bit more beefy.
> 
> I had also thought to get an Iron Block but then I had so many options I just didn't know what to do.
> 
> ...


*Did baby have a big bottle of N2O also?*


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

just build it right this time so you dont have to do it again???


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LS7's come with some amazing high-flow heads right from the factory. LS7 Vettes have put down 500+ to the wheels with just a cam, OTRCAI, LTs & tune.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> LS7's come with some amazing high-flow heads right from the factory. LS7 Vettes have put down 500+ to the wheels with just a cam, OTRCAI, LTs & tune.


LS7 = too much money


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

So what exactly are your mods and sorta power that ur producing?

I have 75k on my motor with a Maggie, intake, LTH and full exhaust making 514RWHP and 489RWTQ.

Right now the car is in the shop getting the push rods replaced from ticking sound. I'm hoping that is the only thing....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> LS7 = too much money


Yes, however, for the money you can sink into an LS2 for big N/A numbers equal to that of a slightly modified LS7, you're already into the motor for over $12k+ (Stroker kit, L92p&p heads, L76 or FAST intake plus TB, cam, springs, injectors, headers, midpipes, catback, CAI, tune) , so there is a point where modding the LS2 just isn't economically feasible anymore.

Although I'd bet a crate LS7 straight from GM is like $18,000 by itself. But if you can get leftover LS2s from Holden for $4000, I'm sure there is a cheaper route to one.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Yes, however, for the money you can sink into an LS2 for big N/A numbers equal to that of a slightly modified LS7, you're already into the motor for over $12k+ (Stroker kit, L92p&p heads, L76 or FAST intake plus TB, cam, springs, injectors, headers, midpipes, catback, CAI, tune) , so there is a point where modding the LS2 just isn't economically feasible anymore.
> 
> Although I'd bet a crate LS7 straight from GM is like $18,000 by itself. But if you can get leftover LS2s from Holden for $4000, I'm sure there is a cheaper route to one.


*More like 13.3k *


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

Im confused....You have to be something seriously wrong....There are PLENTY of guy rolling around with really high HP car not blowing them up.... How much hp and tq are you putting down? Who did the tune on your car? Who installed the supercharger? I think these are pretty important questions to ask, being that you about to sink alot of money in your car possibly for nothing if you did it yourself and its not tuned properly.....


Just notice how old the post was opps......


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Hitman,

Things can happen that are beyond your control or knowledge (at the time).

For example, after putting my car back together, we found that my knock sensor wire was melted and severed. the wire portion was in contact with the Kooks LTH.

I live in California and when I detonated, it was with the Winterized tree hugging gas on a very cold morning.

Also, how do we know that the gasoline supplier didn't put the wrong octane in the wrong tank? I'll never know that. Who ever knows?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow. blew the motor. how did you blow the motor??????????? inquiring minds want to know. baby bottle or what? 1200 maggie's will not just blow a motor. procharger or such if the tune was right..AHHAAAA. that's it . it wasn't tuned. don't wait your money ...save it up and do it right. FYI im just guessing at the tuner part. these LS2 or LS1 engines are not just a slap and drive engine. they have to be running optimal to get the most out of them. and secondly. the entire system has to be able to handle what being thrown down for HP and torc. each part will only take so much then it wears or brakes so beef it all up to handle the HP your wanting. I have over 16k in my engine just to run a 12 sec qtr mile at a mile hi. but she won't brake. get it. how old are you any way?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, he (the OP) hasn't been here since January 14th.


----------

